# Fyi....possible problem w/dp twin lnb for 721....



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here is my problem, Installed a dp twin on thursday afternoon for the 721 unit. Noticed 3 times yesterday that when I turned on the unit it only showed either 110 or 119. These channels were also missing from the epg. Had to pull smart card out then in which brought back the missing channels. Well spoke to advanced tech support this morning and he said the following;

"There is a software issue regarding the dp twin lnb recognizing switch checks which will cause the 721 to not identify either 110 or 119 and will not show the missing channels from the epg. Dish Network has acknowledged this software problem with the 721 and is currently working on a software fix to correct this".

In the meantime I have to go back to my legacy twin. He said to properly do this;

1-Remove both satellite inputs from the 721 and do a switch check.
2-Install old legacy lnb
3-Connect both lnb inputs back to 721
4-Run switch again so the 721 can recognize the proper switch ouput.
5-If this is not done properly...the lnb can be fried within hours.
Just as an fyi for those who may encounter this similar situation.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Make sure output from both dishes goes into a 421 switcher and from there into the two inputs in the back of the 721. There is a diagram in the book on this- mine was installed miswired and switches never match on switch check.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How can the lnbf be fried if done improperly? Is Dish going to replace the lnbf if it does get fried? Has anybody ever had a friend lnbf as a result of this yet? How does it get fried?

I have had the same problem with my receiver but never used the legacy lnbf.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

I too am having major problems with my DP34's and 721. The highest signal I can get on either satellite is about 65. Previously, they were both about 100. Today I replaced the coax cables between the Dual LNB and DP34 with expensive Monster Cables. With these there is NO signal passing. Switched back to the original "regular" cables and I'm back to my lovely 65 signal strength.

How can I know if my LNB is fried? It seems to work, although not well, with regular cables, and not at all with good cables.

I think there are some undiscovered glitches with either the new LNB or DP34 that Dish Network has yet to figure out.

Gb.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Are you using 2200 MHZ wire? Could this be causing the problem?


----------

